# Torrox



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Still doing my homework researching different areas. 
Came across Torrox- jeez that looks one gorgeous region

Any members live in that area?


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We stay in Nerja (the next town along) during the winter and its a great area. It seems to hit all the right things for us, but it depends what you're looking for. Have you tried visiting a few times??? We have posters who live in and around the area and love it too

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in the campo north of Torrox. When we first moved here we lived closer to Nerja and rarely visited Torrox, but now we live closer to Torrox and I have to say we much prefer it. All the shops, markets, bars and restaurants you need, better beaches, easier parking and, apart from July and August, much quieter than Nerja. And, of course, Nerja, Frigiliana, Torre del Mar and Algarrobo are all nearby. Torrox Pueblo is a lovely village where everyone knows everyone!! The costa is geared more to tourism.


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

Campo a bit west for me and a view out of every window bar one. Tranquillity and the Pueblo 5 minutes away. Very pleasant to sit out in the main plaza and dine. The Costa has most of the shopping needed on a day to day basis with 5 supermarkets and little, local stores too.
There is even an English shop that is quite well stocked if you must.
Again on the Costa there are most cuisines catered for.

Nerja is only 20 minutes if you need to knock someone off a moto too.


----------



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

We rented an apartment in Torrox Park for a week in July, its a lovely area but like a previous poster said it really depends on what you are after. Personally i didnt like Torrox Costa too much, ok to visit but not to live. Its a bit too built up for my liking with too many 'Foreign' restaurants and bars, but you may want that. Go along the beach for 5 minutes and there are a few nicer 'local' beach restaurants. 
Torrox Park is about a mile inland and about 20 mins walk (or few mins drive) to the beaches and Coast. Most places there have distant sea or mountain views which are fantastic. There are a few restaurants walkable and a little supermarket in the area. 
Torrox Pueblo is much more local but still in my opinion geared towards tourists as its very pretty, which obviously attracts them.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Any recommendations for estate agents in the Torrox area ? We are visiting again in March and hope to look around the Torrox area. We are looking eventually for a house with a decent flattish garden and the Axarquia is not a flat area, so it's proving difficult to decide exactly where to settle.
We love the area round Vinuela but there appear to be lots of illegal builds there. What would be really ideal would be a property on the edge of a village but with a garden. 
On google earth there appear to be a few around Torrox Pueblo but the landscape looks decidedly hilly. Too many choices of wonderful locations.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

portygirl said:


> Any recommendations for estate agents in the Torrox area ? We are visiting again in March and hope to look around the Torrox area. We are looking eventually for a house with a decent flattish garden and the Axarquia is not a flat area, so it's proving difficult to decide exactly where to settle.
> We love the area round Vinuela but there appear to be lots of illegal builds there. What would be really ideal would be a property on the edge of a village but with a garden.
> On google earth there appear to be a few around Torrox Pueblo but the landscape looks decidedly hilly. Too many choices of wonderful locations.


If a fairly flat location is important, have you considered looking further along the coast into Granada province? I think Salobreña is a really nice town, and although the old town crowned by the castle is steep, the newer part of town is all flat and mostly low rise housing, right up to the beachfront. The beach is very nice too. 

It's easy to get to Granada and up into Las Alpujarras from there, but the downside is the greater distance from Malaga airport.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> If a fairly flat location is important, have you considered looking further along the coast into Granada province? I think Salobreña is a really nice town, and although the old town crowned by the castle is steep, the newer part of town is all flat and mostly low rise housing, right up to the beachfront. The beach is very nice too.
> 
> It's easy to get to Granada and up into Las Alpujarras from there, but the downside is the greater distance from Malaga airport.


Thank you for your suggestion. Unfortunately, one of our decisions was to be no more than an hour from Malaga airport as it has a far greater number of flight destinations and good Scottish connections for visiting family. At the moment we are 3-3.5 hours from the Scottish central belt airports and it is a real hassle to get anywhere. We tend to fly through Gatwick if we are flying abroad.
Salobrena does look lovely, but it's just too far. 
Our girls are in Edinburgh, Hampshire and Shanghai so being near a decent airport is important.
We are not near them at the moment hence it doesn't matter too much where we relocate to, but good airport connections are important to them, as well as us.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Torrox is 40 minutes from Malaga on a good day. On a bad day it can be as much as 41 minutes...


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

We live in Peñocillo which is right next to Torrox Costa 
We love the area but,for various reasons we are moving back to UK after 7 months here
Suggestions we are now grateful for are
- rent first before you buy
- visit at various times of the year,it is unbelievable till you see how busy and hot it gets in summer

I would also say move here in cooler months,we came end of June,couldn't be helped,and unloading our stuff in 40degree heat wasn't good 
Again depends on what you are looking for by way of community needs,yes there's everything you need fairly local but often not the same variety as in UK,we found a lot of activities based around bars/ clubs/drinking but some people like that
Opening a bank account takes a few hours,bank told us it would take 20 mins
Lots of places to eat and cheaply
Beach is lovely but not smooth sand,getting into sea is over pebbles in the water and very slippery
We don't speak much Spanish but I feel if living here you need to,yes english is often spoken but dealing with tradesmen etc is hard but google translate helps
Sorry ive rambled onto moving to spain rather than Torrox
As a question to you,where in central Scotland are you and family? We moved here from Falkirk
Jane


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Janeym8 said:


> We live in Peñocillo which is right next to Torrox Costa
> We love the area but,for various reasons we are moving back to UK after 7 months here
> Suggestions we are now grateful for are
> - rent first before you buy
> ...


The fact that the coastal resorts are so busy in the summer months is one reason why I (and a lot of other people!) prefer to live inland - it's not so pleasant jostling for space on the pavements, queuing for restaurant tables or, if you're a driver, fruitlessly searching for a parking space.

I agree with you about moving when the weather's hot - we first got the keys to our house in June and found ourselves having to clean the place out and make endless trips back and forth to the bins to get rid of the years' worth of junk left behind by the elderly couple we bought from, in 35 degrees plus. Not much fun. When we moved over it was at the end of October and it was down to the movers to transport all our stuff up to the house anyway, but easier on us getting everything unpacked as it was so much cooler.

Don't know which bank you used, but a couple of weeks ago my OH opened his own bank account here in order to have his pension paid in (we have just used my account up to now). We went to the Banco Popular branch on Av Vivar Tellez here in Velez-Malaga and the process was completely painless and very quick. He was attended to by Javier, the "interventor", a lovely young man who speaks perfect English (something of a rarity in this town). Filling in the paperwork took about 10 minutes then he was asked to call back in a couple of days to sign the contracts. Did so and was given the Bank Online codes and debit card PIN on the spot (generated within the Branch) and told the debit card would arrive in the post in a week's time, but it actually arrived sooner. 

I'm not a beach person but something anyone contemplating a move to Torrox should be aware of is that the beach there (or at least part of it) tends to get washed away every time there is a bad storm, rendering it unusable. They have been promising to construct breakwaters for years but I don't know when anything is actually likely to happen.

I am a great believer in learning Spanish if you plan to live here, in some areas it is easier to get by without it than in others, but certainly where I live people who don't speak Spanish do struggle. Anyone wanting to move to an area where there is not a very big foreign (non-Spanish) population and foreign restaurants, bars, etc. will need to make the effort, IMO.

Good luck with your move back, hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just booked flights/hotel for Torrox area to start some viewing prior to renting/ purchasing. My research so far shows Torrox Pueblo to look gorgeous.

Is it within forum rules to covet with extreme jealousy any Torrox properties owned by members- lucky sods


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Apologies for back to back but I thought it better than starting a new thread

Can anyone who lives in/ knows the Torrox area give me some tips, views re pros /cons Torrox Pueblo versus nearby Frigiliana- both look beautiful but would really love some insight re comparisons between the two. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

OK qualification, I have an apartment in Frigiliana and a house in the Campo adjacent to Torrox Pueblo.
Frigiliana is very pretty, kept so by the residents, and quite touristy (there are tour buses all year round). It is possibly 50-50 ex pat, lots of English then Scandinavian and German, probably in that order with other North European's thrown in.
It's a nice atmosphere.
Torrox I divide into two, I discount Torrox park as I find it very Essex, The pueblo is a nice little working town, not as pristine as Frig but the same sort of character little winding streets etc. It has a fine main square with quite a few, at least 5, bars or restaurants. and it is a nice place to sit and watch the world pass.
Torrox Costa is a bit high rise and I would not live there, but it has the shopping with 5 big chain supermarkets and even an English shop if you really must. The Paseo (promenade) is probably 2k long and has a wealth of cuisines. At night in the summer there is a night market along it's length and the stroll is very popular.
Torrox has a good mix of ex pats too less English and more European particularly German and Danish.
I enjoy it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Frigiliana is one of the prettiest and historically important villages in Southern Spain. But in the summer months it is a nightmare to park and it is heaving with tourists. It has a festival towards the end of August known as the three cultures and is well worth a visit including the two tapas tours. But I couldn't live in the village; for me it is a place to visit and enjoy. As the previous poster said, Torrox Park is a bit like moving to a rough part of England with sun. It is entirely without character and the only good thing about it is you can pass it by completely on your way to the pueblo. We have several friends who live in the pueblo and they all enjoy the village life where everyone knows everyone and they are all pretty much very friendly. All nationalities and creeds get on well. We live in the campo about 8 minutes from the pueblo so we can enjoy the peacefulness and stunning views of being 350 m above sea level but just a short drive from village life, or the costa with the restaurants and shopping.


----------

